# How do I know if my roof needs replaced?



## steven11 (Nov 8, 2021)

How do I know if my roof needs replaced?


----------



## pixel45 (Nov 11, 2021)

If you see water damage or leaks or a sagging ceiling, it means you need to replace your roof. Before hiring a roofing company in Toronto always make sure to read reviews online. I highly recommend allroofingtoronto.ca


----------



## murtadhatokyo1996.co (Nov 29, 2021)

It's ok rooting 4.4.4.?


----------

